# First image of my new baby



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

nice one gatesy! So will it be christened this weekend coming?

work is also currently paying me quite well for "daydreamin about yak fishing spots to frequent over weekend and what possible species I may encounter and the best way to go about catching them" :wink:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbKG1ggAACFfgCASUOUACAC2GAA/796gMAC1qGqeU2pHp6KfpIb1JoGTI9QinpqbRqAAaANGQGqeUeUDI0AAAaMiAJkWDnGKw86qKOa9oqa8oCk8HqZKs0BDJo3mLmMNq5c82iIFiRIci/KRn4N6YEwN5m8XGOqBOohW4IMFoYAwyeYeoMgTfFE7XFO2QcEEalXrpiEZOgkVgtYe1oRfYT9CjSDrfM7c9mGXdBcIql6brwFiJWE83/KiGY/F3JFOFCQsobWCAA==


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

that looks sweet. And man thats a big yak too. your is bigger then mine :roll:


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Are you going to go the Turbo fins Gatesy?


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2006)

The new yak looks great mate 

Looking forward to seeing a bunch more pics once you get her home safe and sound


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Kraley, I'm assuming that you have the Turbo fins. How do they go on the Outback? Did you try it with the standard fins? They look like they could be $137 well spent.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Ooooo! Very cute. What? Oh, sorry. Very nice yak there Gatesy. Are you going for a pedal this weekend?


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

gatesy..... there is always time to go for a quick pedal..... and it does look good too the new yak.......


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Gatesy,

She looks the goods. Having itchy feet has a new meaning now.

Great choice of colour you won't be dissapointed.

If it performs half as good as it looks then watch out fish. :shock:


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice looking ride mate.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

nice one gatesy. although if he was going to send you a pic he could have made sure it wasn't blurry. :?

nice choice in colour too. ah, yes, much better than the peuce..


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWevoM2kAABDfgAASUCGAGiagAAo6S/8gIABIink0mgHlGQaGh6g1R6npDTEBkxBmoEFKUKDs4J0M0ZeTf1wgX5RcmZaxgY7m/4J9srBIiK2iXyqoXQNujgUPTpUggY3EGGfA0UPxdyRThQkOvoM2kA==


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

LMAO Classic!


----------



## Booligal (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to the Hobie Adventure club...you wont regret it as you cruise past those paddlers hands free.

If you are anything like me get prepared for regular visits to the Hobie dealer... next you will want a sail just to try it, then you will NEED a daggerboard cause the sailing is such fun etc etc etc. And Hobie keep coming out with new great stuff to tempt we mere males that have to have the next toy...bastards!!


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

You forgot to mention replacement chains...


----------



## Booligal (Dec 24, 2005)

..Oxford Street...chains...where is this going??? :?


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Gatsey...Mate! Well done and a handsome beast indeed. I see you chose the sand color. You just wait until you get out there and see what a brilliant boat the Hobies are with more storage than you can poke a stick at. Not to mention the revelation that is being hands free as you are casting and fishing etc. I am up for the turbo drive on my Outback in the very near future (this weekend I hope).

Look forward to seeing you out there next time. By the way...when is the gent that bought your boat going to come forward and introduce himself to us? Come forward good sir!!!!!

JT


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Awsome yak Gatesy, congrats. Do you have any plans in store to Pimp your ride?

Turbo fins are dam fast on Outbacks and blistering on Adventures.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2006)

Hobie Vic said:


> Awsome yak Gatesy, congrats. Do you have any plans in store to Pimp your ride?
> 
> Turbo fins are dam fast on Outbacks and blistering on Adventures.
> 
> ...


Heya Scott,

Just curious.....how fast exactly are we talking for the Outback/Adventure with Turbo Fins respectively??

Just curious


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Gatesy good to hear the boats in town mate, will look forward to an on water report in due course


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Dallas, I have no idea of the real speed in knots but both yaks feel twice as quick. You also have to push harder of course. So far I'm finding them even better for long distance because you fall into a slow loping stride. Comming home against the elements is a breeze.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks Guys,

Appreciate the feedback


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbaqyXQAACzfgAASUKWACqGKEIo/7/6gMADaqDVT2FCfoSM0h6IyeoBoGAGTTQZDBDTEaMDU8kARMk9QPaoNBsk9IQHWE5eMHMXkupve99+vSPb4nsUazqWiNqM35tXXusrbJM6ErT7zrjKqOEGGO0EAb2VQ1NMb0W7Z6Onkl5ro2ND5Mbm430Turx79hmXTw2nYY5cZsDAWwCyIZoO1vC2DomD01/R0bkZF9uCHJnORBMnnUFIt1c6QZctOmOr38gpZxdcjHMsg33xziK+CWUoCiLRK1OEZmQRQtTjk1pBBCTpmqe0PYd0QUWhzH+LuSKcKEhbVWS6A


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

> Oh please baby, please please please. Oh your so hot right now


So Gatesy that's what you said in the store about the kayak,what did you tell the Missas? Cheers Fishbrain
ps Very Nice


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice new Yak Gatsey,
She looks mighty fine and will cut a nice figure through the water.


----------



## Chopper (Sep 2, 2006)

Igot a call today aswell to say my Hobie has landed ..No offer of a Pic though ... Its my first but cant pick up till next week ......Its an orange outback ...Cant wait ...


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Beautiful Gatesy.

Without going through all the posts, does s/he have a name yet


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

very nice mate


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

I was out todat with Poly and hes got the Outback and I was so impressed with the mirage drive.
My next yak is going to be a Hobie for sure.


----------

